# Western showing...



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

My mare is the furthest thing from a pleasure horse but we still compete in local shows. While we don't do great on the pleasure classes as do really well in trail, showmanship, horsemanship and command! She is really sharp and can move every part of her body on light cue. I'll tell you it also depends on the judge. One judge gave me first in pleasure because he liked that my horse was forward and ground coverin, but in control and comfortable to ride. He said THAT is the horse I'd want to be sitting on all day. Then there is judges that give you dead last all the time. Just go and have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> My mare is the furthest thing from a pleasure horse but we still compete in local shows. While we don't do great on the pleasure classes as do really well in trail, showmanship, horsemanship and command! She is really sharp and can move every part of her body on light cue. I'll tell you it also depends on the judge. One judge gave me first in pleasure because he liked that my horse was forward and ground coverin, but in control and comfortable to ride. He said THAT is the horse I'd want to be sitting on all day. Then there is judges that give you dead last all the time. Just go and have fun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, judges do make a big difference. Since I compete in many open English classes, there's usually quite a few gaited and saddleseat horses. I've gotten last because I was the only hunt seater in a class and the judge placed all of those horses first. Then turned around and went in a hunt seat class and won.


----------



## mytedimensional (Nov 5, 2014)

I had the exact same problem when I got my horse I have now. We were strictly Hunter Under Saddle, and people kept telling me to try Western Pleasure. I had shown it with other horses in the past but really didn't have very much experience, and now it is basically all we do!! We ended up excelling in it. Don't worry at all about what others think, even your sister. Also, don't buy any super expensive pleasure gear this year, its a learning year for both horse and rider and you're just trying it out, don't go all out until you know for sure if it's something you want to do competitively! And I agree with both people above, horsemanship is a great one because a lot of it is judged on your eq. Your horse does not have to be the slowest, as long as you complete the pattern correctly and your horse listens to your cues  just have fun with it!


----------



## AQHARein (Jan 22, 2015)

Go for it! If anything its just good practice for showing. I take my reining horse to local open shows and he does not have anything close to a western lope. But he can ride on a loose rein and collected. Some shows we place first and some we place lower, but regardless its still good practice. One thing to keep in mind for western that would be different then your english or HUS is if he is over 5 years old you need to ride in a one handed bit. Nothing impossible but might be a little bit of a change for him and you 

A note on dress for local shows. Some people go all out, like they would for AQHA or another breed show. But as long as you look clean and sharp that is what is important. A cowboy hat is a must and a long sleeve button down at the least. I have seen people wear nice dark jeans and they do fine. 

I have a bay also and I think black pants or chaps and a blue colored shirt looks good


----------

